# Interested in bying a T-Jet? You must see that



## navaro (Sep 22, 2007)

Interesting web site..... 
t-jetsucks.com


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

whose afraid of the big bad wolf, the big bad wolf, whose afraid of the big bad wol, la la la la la.....

i wonder how many hits this guy gets a month?

tom


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally someone else speaks out....I guess he will be branded as a "disgruntled" customer also.


----------



## Tshirtprint (Aug 14, 2007)

To many stories similar to this out there although some people seem to be happy. I am really leaning towards the Flexi-Jet.


----------



## AJU (Sep 29, 2007)

Tshirtprint said:


> To many stories similar to this out there although some people seem to be happy. I am really leaning towards the Flexi-Jet.


come and see AnaJet The Reece Sign Suply Booth, or at Melco


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Tshirtprint said:


> To many stories similar to this out there although some people seem to be happy. I am really leaning towards the Flexi-Jet.


We think our Flexi-jet is a really solid machine. There still needs to be some growth in tech support- but the machine itself is awesome.

Michele


----------



## Tshirtprint (Aug 14, 2007)

Mistewoods said:


> We think our Flexi-jet is a really solid machine. There still needs to be some growth in tech support- but the machine itself is awesome.
> 
> Michele


Thats what I heard about the machines. I am really concerned about tech support.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Well I can tell you that there is always someone out there willing to help with Flexi Support (Other than the DDM  )
*"YODan"*


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are concerned about support, the best way to go would be SWF or Brother. With the Brother though, you won't need much support. True, it doesn't print white ink, but most of the people that get into dark shirts don't stay there.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Had issues with my T-jet when I first got it. My distributor broke it installing it. Finally got it back, fixed, have been printing regularly with it for a year now with few issues. I don't run it everyday which I should, with the white inks but a head flush with the cleaning cartridges works. I had a windows fatal error on my computer and had to reload everything. I was scheduled to print t's for a baseball tournament that weekend, the 24hr tech support from US Screen was awesome. We really needed it to get the machine loaded properly to print. I think the T-jet probably does need a bit more maintenance then some but if you do it, it works great. I also flew to Tempe to take the class and I can literally take my machine apart and put it back together myself and yes...........I am a woman!! I highly recommend the class. We have everything from dye sub, laser engraving, rotary engraving, large format printing, thermal printing to gift retail items in our shop and feel the T-jet is well worth every cent we paid. I'm a happy owner.


----------



## AJU (Sep 29, 2007)

mk162 said:


> If you are concerned about support, the best way to go would be SWF or Brother. With the Brother though, you won't need much support. True, it doesn't print white ink, but most of the people that get into dark shirts don't stay there.


Reece sells and supports AnaJet. Visit with them at the SGIA SHow, or just cal for a demo. Made in USA, supported by Reece and AnaJet.


----------



## anajetuser (Sep 28, 2007)

AJU said:


> Reece sells and supports AnaJet. Visit with them at the SGIA SHow, or just cal for a demo. Made in USA, supported by Reece and AnaJet.


I would advise anyone looking at Anajet to get anything they say in writting.


----------



## AJU (Sep 29, 2007)

anajetuser said:


> I would advise anyone looking at Anajet to get anything they say in writting.


I am sure anyone buying any product would get something in writing


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

not everything a salesman would say. Take a look at the T-jet. For the longest time they had 2 sets of production numbers on their site. Both were way more than the printer could actually produce.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

What kind of things.
How do you like yours? do you print white ink?
I was thinking of getting one but do not want to be totally disappointed.

I have the Brother now and LOVE< LOVE it. It is a GREAT machine, would just like to be able to do darks for a woman that does a lot of dark shirts.

Thanks so much


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

sound advice art girl.

from many conversations with t-jet owners the class is very important so just plan it in your cost of the machine. Not all will need it but you kind of need to really know your abilities and personality to determine if you really would benefit fully, but in our opinion it should be a must on their equipment.

Tom


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

anajetuser said:


> I would advise anyone looking at Anajet to get anything they say in writting.


I'm interested, Is there something specific that you were sold on, that you seem to be unhappy about?


----------



## anajetuser (Sep 28, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> I'm interested, Is there something specific that you were sold on, that you seem to be unhappy about?


Yes, but I will not bash them. I have figured out to get it to work, mostly thanks to this forum. I have been reading for some time.


----------

